# Anwendung Drehen



## hans (12. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung die 240 x 320 ist wie kann ich sie auf Geräten drehen die das nicht selber können?

Hans


----------



## hans (13. Jun 2008)

Oder wie kann ich die max Auflösung es Handy auslesen, dann könnte ich die Anwendung umrechnen.


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2008)

Frag doch einfach die Größe deines Displayable ab ...


----------

